# 2 Cats in Chicago need loving home (together!) -PICS



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey guys, I will post pictures later, I have to scan them first, but my boss has two cats that need a home in the Chicago area. 

They were her grandmother's cats and she passed away almost a year ago. The cats have been living in the grandmothers house, and family members take turns going over every day and taking care of them. They don't want to take them to a shelter because they want them to stay together. 

They are about 5 years old and their names are Milly and Molly. Milly is a primarily white cat with grey tabby patches and Molly is solid black and very soft. 

If you know of anyone who is looking for a pair of sweet cats - please PM me. They really need a home with PEOPLE who will love them. 

Thanks!


----------



## caralynn (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm going to forward your post to my mother in law who lives on the northwest side of Chicago around Jefferson Park. Hope something works for these two cats!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That would be great. Thank you. 
I have pictures, my scanner isn't working. I think I'll try to use my digital camera to take pictures of the pictures...I'll post them in a bit if it works!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Molly:










Milly:


----------



## caralynn (Jan 24, 2005)

*Milly and Molly*

I'm still trying for Milly and Molly. I sent the pictures to my mother in law and she's still asking around for them. They're so cute. :2kitties


----------

